# Norwegian(Swedish, Danish) "by the way"



## zx4cv

Hello! Could somebody , please, tell me which is the right Norwegian word for translating the expression " by the way". My dictionary tells me that it's "apropos" but in texts i meet "forresten" and "for øvrig" more often. It would help a great deal if you explane in which case can i use each of them. Also i'd like to know what word/expression Swedish and Danish people usually use to say "By the way"(my dictionary gives me apropos again).
Thanks in advance
Rini


----------



## jonquiliser

In Swedish, the ones you mention: förresten (more used in colloquial speech), för övrigt.


----------



## MarX

Hi Rini!

I'd most likely say *forresten*.
But I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## María Madrid

Apropos: the spelling I've always seen is apropå (for Swedish) but you don't use it the same way as förresten, you need to add something (apropå det...). In any case I agree with Jonqui (as usual).


----------



## Pteppic

The way I see it:

Forresten = By the way
Apropos = Speaking of
For øvrig = Moreover

"By the way, how was London?" / "Forresten, hvordan var det i London?"

"Speaking of flowers, have you seen the roses next door?" / "Apropos blomster, har du sett rosene hos naboen?". 

"Moreover, I advise that Carthage must be destroyed." / "For øvrig mener jeg at Karthago må ødelegges."


----------



## Sepia

MarX said:


> Hi Rini!
> 
> I'd most likely say *forresten*.
> But I'm not a native speaker.



In Danish that would be OK.


----------



## zx4cv

Thanks a lot! you're a great help!
Rini


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Pteppic said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> Forresten = By the way
> Apropos = Speaking of
> For øvrigt = Moreover
> 
> "By the way, how was London?" / "Forresten, hvordan var der i London?"
> 
> "Speaking of flowers, have you seen the roses next door?" / "Apropos blomster, har du set roserne hos naboen?".
> 
> "Moreover, I advise that Carthage must be destroyed." / "For øvrigt mener jeg at Karthago må ødelægges."


 
With a few minor corrections, what he said applies to Danish too. "Forresten" would be the most common choice, by far, in colloquial speech and writing.


----------



## Lilla My

María Madrid said:


> Apropos: the spelling I've always seen is apropå (for Swedish) but you don't use it the same way as förresten, you need to add something (apropå det...). In any case I agree with Jonqui (as usual).



Apropos the spelling (), the original one is *à propos* since it's a french word 
But Norwegian seems to keep the original spelling but link the words (like *en gros* becoming *engros*)...


----------



## jonquiliser

In Swedish, the only valid spelling these days is the adapted spelling *apropå*, like María says. 

(Hej Andreas, var ett tag sedan man såg dig här !)


----------



## Banana24

Kunde någon vara snäll och använda en mening med 'apropå' i det?

(Förresten, jonquiliser, var du inte 'native of' nan annanstans här om dagen?)


----------



## Banana24

Nej, förlåt, jag hade det fel, jag tänkte på nan annan...


----------



## jonquiliser

Hehe, nej, jag har nog varit från samma ställe största delen av mitt liv, vad jag kan minnas .

Apropå det, jag ser att du anger svenska och engelska som dina modersmål, men att du är från New Zealand. Är någon av dina föräldrar svenskspråkig?

Så, där fick du en mening med "apropå"


----------



## Banana24

Tack för det! 

Jag är född här i Nya Zeeland, men min Mamma kommer i från Dalarna i Sverige, det är därför att jag är två-språkig. 
Min svenska är inte perfekt, men det hjälps att komma hit och läsa upp lite.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Ja, hej igen... Jeg har haft meget travlt i september, men nu er jeg tilbage!

Apropos travlhed, du har virkelig lavet mange posteringer, Jonquiliser! ;-)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

På tal om synonymer till apropå kan man i talspråk använda 'på tal om' i svenska!

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Ja, hej igen... Jeg har haft meget travlt i september, men nu er jeg tilbage!
> 
> Apropos travlhed, du har virkelig lavet mange posteringer, Jonquiliser! ;-)



Ja, det börjar nästan bli _för_ många... 

Hilsen!


----------

